# Krups EA9000 issue



## Folorin (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

Apologies but I cannot post this in the technical section as I don't have permission.

I have just sold a Krups EA9000 which during transit has developed the following issue:

It grinds and ejects into the hopper but no espresso comes out and the drip tray fills. It then moves into automatic cleaning.

Tried a manual clean and it didn't do anything.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

In all due respect the machine in question looks a bit flimsy.

I would imagine its broken internally after not surviving the journey.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow they're expensive.


----------

